# Cardinal tetras?



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

He is in a 20 gal by himslef and i feel like theres alot of wasted space, i have to wait for it to cycle, but...


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes, you could easily fit a school of about 12 cardinal tetras in there. I have made a Betta compatibility chart. But I don't think that any one uses it at all


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

should I get cardinal tetras? what about other fish?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

What are your parameters? Cardinal tetras are primarily soft water fish that thrive in a low PH. If you have hard, alkaline water and a high PH I would advise against them. 

Good luck!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

lol srry comp delayed posting second thing and cool! can ii see the chart?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Some Betta fish will NOT tolerate tank mates and will go on a killing frenzy when introduced to other fish, so if you do decide to keep your Betta with other fish. Make sure that you have a backup plan incase It doesn't work. And make sure that you add the Betta last, because this will prevent some aggresion. If you add it first then the Betta will claim its territory and then when you introduce the new fish the Betta will think that the new fish are in his territory and kill the fish

*generally compatible fish for bettas* 

*----Name of fish-------minimum tank size--minimum group number*
Ember tetras--------10 gallons----------six
Habrosus cories--------10 gallons----------six
hastatus cories------10 gallons-------------six
Von-rio tetras-------------15 gallons---------ideally 7 or more
Pristilla tetras------------10 gallons-----------six
Head and light tetras----10-------------------six
Cherry barbs----------15 gallons----------------six
Neon tetras-------------10 gallons------------ Six
Neons tetras can be a bit nippy when kept in small numbers so you would need atleast 6 to house them properly with a Betta 
galaxy rasboras------------10 gallons-----------Six
panda and pygmy cories------10 gallons-----------Six
most other cories-----------15-20 gallons -----Six 
harlequin rasbora -----------10 gallons---------Six
non fancy female guppies------10 gallons ------- Three
endlers livebearers------------10gallons---------Three
zebra danios-----------------3.5 foot tank-------Six
Bristle nose plecos------------2.5 foot tank-------One
Bushy nose plecos-------------2.5 foot tank------One
non colorful platies------------10 gallons---------Three
glo fish----------------------3.5 foot tank--------Six
rummy nose tetras------------15 gallons-----------Six
glo light tetras----------------10 gallons----------Six
cardinal tetras----------------15 gallons----------Six
X ray tetras-------------------10 gallons----------Six
"feeder guppies"---------------10 gallons-----------Three
Khuli loaches------------------2 foot tank--------Six
Scissor tail rasboras-------------10 gallons----------Six
Otos---------------------------10 gallons---------3 - 4
Bloodfin tetras-------------------15 gallons-------- Six
Rasbora Brigittae-----------------5 gallons----------Six
Black neon tetras------------------15 gallons-------six
Yoyo loaches

*Shrimp that are compatible with bettas*

Ghost shrimp---------------------2.5 gallons --------one
Amano shrimp-------------------2.5 gallons----------one
Cherry shrimp-------------------2.5 gallons---------one
and a little note about shrimp, they are a hit and miss, some bettas are fine with shrimp and some aren't but all of my bettas have been fine with shrimp that are over 1 inch. I would suggest that a well planted tank with lots of cover should be used when having small ghost shrimp or cherry shrimp

*Snails that are compatible with bettas*

Apple snails------------------10 gallons-----------one 
Ramshorn snails------------5 gallons---------one
Malaysian trumpet snails---2.5 gallons--------one
Pond snails--------------------2.5 gallons---------one
Nerite snails------------------5 gallons----------one
Snails are a hit and miss too with bettas some will tolerate them but some will chop their feelers off


*sometimes compatible fish with bettas*

*---Name of fish------------Minimum tank size------minimum group number* 

male, and female Fancy guppies----------10 gallons-----------three 
Sparkling gouramis------------------------10 gallons----------one
bright and colorful platies----------------10 gallons-----------three
Black widow tetras----------------------20 gallons------------Eight to not be as nippy
sword tails----------------------------2 ft. Tank------------Three 
Mollies-------------------------------25 gallons ----------3
Lyre tail guppies-----------------------10 gallons-------------Three

*Fish that are rarely compatible with bettas*

Including information regarding minimum group and tank size for this part of the list would most likely encourage people to further on and try the compatibilities which I wouldn't recommend. 

Serpae tetras
other bettas
SA cichlids
NW cichlids
Dwarf gouramis
Tiger barbs
Honey gouramis
Angel fish
Honey gouramis
Boesemani rainbows
Red tailed sharks
Any type of crayfish with claws over half an inch


Hope this helped!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Ima get cardinal tetras and glow shrimp!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Glow tetras? You could easily fit 8 of each species and 10 ghost shrimp along with 5 male endlers given that you stay on top of water changes and keep ammonia at absolutely 0


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

ugh ghost shrimp! lol what r gow shrimp


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

glow tetras omg i cant....!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

What about 1 male betta, 5 glow shrimp, and 10 cardinal tetras in a 20 gal
and
5 female bettas 10 cardianl tetras, a snail, 5 glow lite tetras, 2 neon tetras 5 ghost shrimp

in a 30 gal

the shrimp n tetras will have to wait in the community tank tillthe 20 gal is cycled


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Well, I'm off to go buy so it better work!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I wouldnt place them all in a 30 gallon tank short term unless you are able to maintain perfect water quality, as neons are very fragile fish. I would be doing x25 water changes, or x1 50% water change weekly.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I do a 15% weekly currently and subtract the cardinal tetras they were out at the store. 

I have alot of plants tho that absorb amonia


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

what about nitrites? ammonia isnt the only toxic substance in your aquarium. I would recommend atleast a 30% weekly water change


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Mo said:


> Yes, you could easily fit a school of about 12 cardinal tetras in there. I have made a Betta compatibility chart. But I don't think that any one uses it at all


Mo I have that chart printed out. And the plant one. I'm stocking a 30 gallon and 2 10 gallons and the charts are very useful!


----------

